
CHP arrests protesters in Sacramento who defy shelter-in-place order - Alupis
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/Protesters-in-Sacramento-and-San-Francisco-defy-15240894.php
======
mikelward
That link gives me a "Page not found" page.

This link works: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Protesters-
in-S...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Protesters-in-
Sacramento-and-San-Francisco-defy-15240894.php)

